# Transistores de radiofrecuencia



## dario (janssen) (May 31, 2009)

Hola a todos!
Tengo un trabajo de investigación sobre los transistores de radiofrecuencia!, he buscado en internet pero no he encontrado su descripción, ni su funcionamiento. Agradeceria si alguien me ayuda!.
 [/b][/u]


----------



## Barry Lyndon (May 31, 2009)

Dario,revisa el foro''diseño analogico'':circuitos radio,transmisores,receptores(es muy interesante) de esta misma pagina y en funcion de resultados(despues de leer detenidamente sus distintas preguntas ,respuestas y soluciones),consultales,pues,en ese momento tendras un respaldo cognoscitivo del tema bastante amplio.  .-


----------



## dario (janssen) (May 31, 2009)

Barry: lo busque pero no encuentro información exacta de lo que es el transistor de radiofrecuencia, su consistencia fisica, y sus caracteristicas.


----------



## electrodan (May 31, 2009)

Si te refieres a transistores de unión bipolar, solo existen dos tipos: NPN y PNP. Quizás te refieres a la frecuencia que soportan...  Es eso?


----------



## dario (janssen) (May 31, 2009)

en realidad no. Me refiero a las características que posee un transistor de radio frecuencia (función, construcción, tipos, etc.)


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Jun 1, 2009)

Dario,el foro sugerido consta de 18 paginas con sus diversas variables en consultas y respuestas, si en 01 hora has leido y asimilado su contenido te felicito,asumo que tienes el recurso de ''lectura veloz'',pero,tu consulta persiste en su ambiguedad.Si tu opcion profesional es electronica...debes leer hasta quedar ciego,los veloces cambios en esta area son extremadamente exigentes.


----------

